# sterelisation reversal op anyone had it done?



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all


I was wondering if anyone here has had the op to reverse sterelisation? I am currently thinking of having it done, I have loads of questions! age limit ect...if anyone could help i would be grateful


Ann Marie xx


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello, I'm having this op in less than 3 weeks now -  scary but excited.....  (I'm going to the BMI Park Hosp in Nottingham, (not local , but looks good, the have a good website for more info /questions called something like  femalesterilisationreversal.co.uk    I think it was. I had a telephone consultation with Mr Pickles and he was lovely , and no charge on telephone consults if you don't actually go ahead, if you do it's included in price (refreshing really). 

I'm not always on this forum now as I have given up on ivf, as this money /credit! is the last ditch chance for us and I can't risk a mc or another failure as that will be game over, so having found a reversal op where they don't cut the uterus atall, (I have had 4 C-sections), I am hopeful again.

Just waiting for records from my hosp to confirm hopefully lengths of tube taken out were not too long, and I will be ringing up and paying and on my way...

Sorry you have had mc's too,  esp after the ivf rollercoaster, this op will give you more trys at it.

Pm me anytime, but don't worry if no reply within few days, I will try to check back in more reg than normal

JJ


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Just to update incase you read, had my op on monday, very sore, just like a c-section recovery actually , starting to feel a little better, and yayy for ttc again


----------

